# Can you tell me about a 1988 XL?



## hcore (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm about to purchase a 1988 XL for a great price, but can't seem to find any info on it, whatsoever! Regardless, given Colnago's superior rep (and the amazing price for the bike!), I'm going to get it anyway. But does anyone have any info or any links for any more details on this model? Thanks.
Here's the bike:


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jan 1, 1970)

here's a link for scanned bike catalogs. i did a quick look in 1988 colnago's, but didn't see the XL model.


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jan 1, 1970)

oops, i forgot the link.

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/


----------



## hcore (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks! Even if I didn't see that model, it was still really interesting to look through the ages in those catalogs. Very cool.


----------

